# Spinning / dyeing



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

It's been a while since I did some spinning and I've had this on the bobbins for a while. I dyed the fibre, spun a fingering weight and then when plied overdyed it. I'm really enjoying this method. It brings it all together nicely.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love the colorways- nice job!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. The spinning is great to.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That looks really nice. What colors did you dye the fiber, and what color did you then overdye?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Those colors are fabulous! All my favorites! :sm24:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Desiree ! You really have a perfect eye for matching colours. ???? xx


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> That looks really nice. What colors did you dye the fiber, and what color did you then overdye?


The original was a range from purple, magenta orange and yellow. The overdye was a series of blues


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

TammyK said:


> Those colors are fabulous! All my favorites! :sm24:


Thank you. I am really enjoying this additional step. I had previously done this on another skein. The original skein was great too, I had just decided during the spinning that this is what I wanted to do.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yummy.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is beautiful. I love the color combinations.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful - love the colors


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

desireeross said:


> The original was a range from purple, magenta orange and yellow. The overdye was a series of blues


The overdye was a great idea to "pull it all together," as you describe. It reminds me of some of my paintings, where I use a glaze layer to pull together the colors on the coats below.

Your yarn is gorgeous! You inspire me. It's been months since I was spinning at all, but just this morning was cleaning out the guest room (my project stuff are my guests, it seems) and fondling my little e-spinner...So thanks for the inspiration, come just at the right time.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

All my favorite colors, love the texture that the combinations of color create.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice, Dee!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful job. Well done.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love those colours- always the ones that draw me first


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Love those colours- always the ones that draw me first


Yup, me too.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful. This has all of my favorite colors.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful job of spinning and dyeing. Love the final product. Aloha... Bev


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> The overdye was a great idea to "pull it all together," as you describe. It reminds me of some of my paintings, where I use a glaze layer to pull together the colors on the coats below.
> 
> Your yarn is gorgeous! You inspire me. It's been months since I was spinning at all, but just this morning was cleaning out the guest room (my project stuff are my guests, it seems) and fondling my little e-spinner...So thanks for the inspiration, come just at the right time.


Thank you. I use an e spinner. I've got it sitting on the lounge table. Now when I have a few moments, I spin . It takes up so little space and because it's set up all I have to do is switch on


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Those colors are fabulous! All my favorites! :sm24:


Same here!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your yarn is beautiful. Thank you for the over-dyeing suggestion.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I so need to get back to my spinning. Weaving is stealing all my time right now.  

I love your yarn, even if I don't understand the overdyeing technique.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I so need to get back to my spinning. Weaving is stealing all my time right now.
> 
> I love your yarn, even if I don't understand the overdyeing technique.


When I got my Spinning wheel someone said now it's time for a loom. Nope. Thankfully we have no space for one. I've plenty of hobbies already


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When I got my Spinning wheel someone said now it's time for a loom. Nope. Thankfully we have no space for one. I've plenty of hobbies already


lol You can find the room I did. lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> lol You can find the room I did. lol


Nope, I've drawn the line.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Nope, I've drawn the line.


lol


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Nope, I've drawn the line.


It can be erased....

:sm02:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> It can be erased....
> 
> :sm02:


Haha no. I have zero space and I can't stand clutter. Our rooms are very small. Plus I have no interest in weaving.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the colors. I love the effect of over dyeing and haven't done it in a while. Thanks for the inspiration once again!


----------

